# Freeze Dry food UK



## Zatara (Feb 16, 2014)

I buy in freeze dry chicken and beef for my cats and dogs. I used to buy Thrives or the [email protected] own made (which was slightly cheaper, but they stopped stocking it in my local store). I tend to sprinkle it on their raw food to get them eating, use as treats and now with Halle, instead of leaving some dry food down, I put freeze dry mince beef for her to pick at instead (her main food is wet).

Last year I decided that I wanted to buy cheaper Freeze dry and found a shop online that stocked Mountaineers/climbers. So now I buy a big 600g tin of Human grade chicken for £32 and a 800g tin of beef mince for £34 - this saves a fortune and is better quality than any pet food alternative. 

Mountain House Diced Chicken - from Mountain House

Some friend in Europe and America have done the same, although please be aware that, in the USA particularly, some of freeze dried meats on the market contain salt.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

What an excellent idea, I had never even considered camping shops! Thanks for sharing.


----------

